# Hells Bay Whipray 16



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

To the ones who have ran the Whipray with a 25hp, what kind of speeds did you all see? Thanks


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

High 20s, maybe 30 by myself. Have yet to run with others aboard.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you!! Do you have a liner?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

No


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Ok thanks!!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Travis....have you decided yet if you're gonna go w/ foam or strips? Also, do you know where these others are being built--cant find on his website?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I am going to run foam core. It is super light and I’m shooting for around a 250 to 275 pound hull. Go on Instagram and check out mantisinshore and conchfish16

I really would like to run a new Yamaha 25 on it. That’s why I am checking speeds of the Whipray.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Will you be posting pics in the MS bragging section for us non-instagrammers?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I get 28-31mph with a light load and two people. 26-27 with three people and a heavier gear load. Never checked my speed solo. It’s fast enough for me. No liner ultra light 16, powertech SRA3 13p. I talk to a local (Texas) builder that’s running a new skiff with both the Yamaha 4s 25 and Mercury 2s 25 and said the speed was within 1mph. If it was my build I wouldn’t go lighter than 300lbs, that’s my hull weight and it has some drawbacks.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I got about 29, but then dropped to 26 when I mounted the motor higher and added a bunch more cup. It was worth losing the speed to gain the planing/running draft.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

EvanHammer said:


> I got about 29, but then dropped to 26 when I mounted the motor higher and added a bunch more cup. It was worth losing the speed to gain the planing/running draft.


plus it’s harder to plow too far up a bank or sand bar at the lower speeds


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What are the draw backs to having such a light hull? And yes I will start a three here and also on bateau. I would be very happy with 25-27 with two people.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

You guys with the linerless Whips or Gordon’s can y’all post some pics of how your bilge/ read deck area is? Trying to get some ideas of how to have a draining cockpit but still have dry storage. Thanks


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Travis Smith said:


> What are the draw backs to having such a light hull?


My '03 waterman is non-liner and single core hull. To my knowledge, it's about a light as they were ever laid up. My boat tends to "bob" a bit and is a bit more apt to blow around on the pole. A whip and another waterman that I have fished are non-liner, but have another layer of core than mine. They pole "flatter", are a tiny bit stiffer, and feel a bit more sturdy than mine. I know this sounds non-scientific, but you probably get the idea. I think that might be what was meant by not going too light. PM me with any questions. Mark


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Travis Smith said:


> I am going to run foam core. It is super light and I’m shooting for around a 250 to 275 pound hull.


!/2" H-80 Divynycell??? If so, have you found any deals as the best Ive seen is @ $175.00/sheet?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pole Position said:


> !/2" H-80 Divynycell??? If so, have you found any deals as the best Ive seen is @ $175.00/sheet?


Fiberglass Florida (Rockledge/Stuart locations) has is for $128/sheet

BoatBuilderCentral (Vero Beach) has it for $152/sheet

All are H80 1/2" prices


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> What are the draw backs to having such a light hull? And yes I will start a three here and also on bateau. I would be very happy with 25-27 with two people.


Poling in almost any wind, ride and vibration underway. But I am referring to Texas coast so where and how you intend to use the skiff will make a difference as to how a light skiff performs for you.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> You guys with the linerless Whips or Gordon’s can y’all post some pics of how your bilge/ read deck area is? Trying to get some ideas of how to have a draining cockpit but still have dry storage. Thanks


The key to any really "dry" storage is the hatch fit to edge drain, gasket, and latch o-ring. You can put it anywhere in the skiff but aft is better.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

25 seems awfully light; I know i don't have the lightest whip in the world but I only do 31-32 with 2 ppl and fishing gear w a 50hp.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

A 48” wide flat bottom hull that weighs 300 lbs should be dang close to 30 mph with one guy. Add a bunch of gear, shallow prop, etc, and I’d expect to be 25-27 mph. 

Really light boats will move around more under you, but keeping the weight as low as possible helps. Battery, gas tank, etc, should be touching the bottom of the hull basically.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Jsnipes's Whip is great for Texas wind and open water poling at nearly 600 lbs.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

The lighter boats are more technical, they start to get hard to pole if you don’t do what the boat wants to. They are hard to drive in harbors, because the wind often influences the boat more than you can correct for with the motor. Not an issue in open water, because you can power through it. I love my Waterman at 300lbs, but I wouldn’t go lighter on that hull, I think my GS is about right at 240lbs. There’s no one weight that’s too light, it depends on the hull. I’ll be back around my computer Monday and I can post pictures of several no liner styles. Hope that helps


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

yobata said:


> Fiberglass Florida (Rockledge/Stuart locations) has is for $128/sheet
> 
> BoatBuilderCentral (Vero Beach) has it for $152/sheet
> 
> All are H80 1/2" prices


I'm not getting a price on the H80 when I look on the Fiberglass Florida site. And the 1" thick H80 at Boat Builder Central is $334 for a 48"x96" sheet.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm not getting a price on the H80 when I look on the Fiberglass Florida site. And the 1" thick H80 at Boat Builder Central is $334 for a 48"x96" sheet.


I called them. They quoted me a 4x8 sheet 1/2" of H80 for $128/sheet. I didn't ask if it was the scored or flat panel version though...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies!! I could see now where going super light could be a problem. Fiberglass has been the cheapest I have found. That’s is also what I was quoted! It was flat pieces not scored.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> You guys with the linerless Whips or Gordon’s can y’all post some pics of how your bilge/ read deck area is? Trying to get some ideas of how to have a draining cockpit but still have dry storage. Thanks


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I averaged 28 in my old one with a normal load and a well tuned prop


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

yobata said:


> I called them. They quoted me a 4x8 sheet 1/2" of H80 for $128/sheet. I didn't ask if it was the scored or flat panel version though...


Thanks. I’ll have to call and get a quote if they have the 1” thick 4x8 sheets. BBC’s 1/2” is over $150


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Jsnipes's Whip is great for Texas wind and open water poling at nearly 600 lbs.


My impressions of a linerless whip (2001) with a tohatsu 30: very shallow draft on the pole. Being so light, will beat the crap out of peeps on the boat in a stiff chop. Tunnel: too deep on the old boats. I noticed a tendency to squat on holeshot a lot. Poling: moves easily, but compared to my professional, did not seem to track as well in windy conditions. I can pole my professional somewhat easier than the old whip, darn it I hope that don't ruffle someone's feathers.

SO: IMHO (and everyone has one) I think a little extra weight does not hurt a thing. Fishing on the old whip made me feel like I did a long day's work. Fishing on my pro is like riding in a Cadillac. I give up what a couple inches of draft maybe poling, but in the ever-present wind of south TX, the boat doesn't beat me all day long. Poling it does take more push. But not a lot more, and it seems to track better. As usual, everything is a trade-off.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

My Old Whip 16 (Stevies current Whip) has a 25hp Merc 2 stroke with a 13" pitch Vengeance SS prop. It hit 32mph once with myself, a small cooler and a tailwind. 

Most of the time, I would see 27 to 30 wide open and cruised around 25 - 26mph, which is plenty from a 25hp.. It was a great setup for me. A 40hp will get you to 33 to 35mph and a 28 to 30mph cruise..


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

commtrd said:


> My impressions of a linerless whip (2001) with a tohatsu 30: very shallow draft on the pole. Being so light, will beat the crap out of peeps on the boat in a stiff chop. Tunnel: too deep on the old boats. I noticed a tendency to squat on holeshot a lot. Poling: moves easily, but compared to my professional, did not seem to track as well in windy conditions. I can pole my professional somewhat easier than the old whip, darn it I hope that don't ruffle someone's feathers.
> 
> SO: IMHO (and everyone has one) I think a little extra weight does not hurt a thing. Fishing on the old whip made me feel like I did a long day's work. Fishing on my pro is like riding in a Cadillac. I give up what a couple inches of draft maybe poling, but in the ever-present wind of south TX, the boat doesn't beat me all day long. Poling it does take more push. But not a lot more, and it seems to track better. As usual, everything is a trade-off.


The fit I see for the ultralight liner-less Whip with a 25 Mercury is that of a more versatile, much more seaworthy, more roomy Glade Skiff. To me it poles incredibly well, is shallow, dry and comfortable. Contrary to previous comments I’ve made, the 25 hp works well in TX (on the super light old Whiprays). Friday, I crossed Galveston Bay in very calm conditions. The wind kicked up and coming back there were big rollers. I stayed dry and safe the whole way, with the engine trimmed all the way down. The fit and finish on this old boat (1998) is not quite the same as later HBs. But I can say water has never gotten in the hatches, nor gone over the bow in rough conditions. And, the hull does not flex — it’s plenty stiff with the corefoam in the cockpit. I would not go lighter than the 310 lb weight of this hull, but I really like that target.

I appreciate MS and the opportunity to buy the 98 Whip from Snookdaddy on this forum.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

commtrd said:


> My impressions of a linerless whip (2001) with a tohatsu 30: very shallow draft on the pole. Being so light, will beat the crap out of peeps on the boat in a stiff chop. Tunnel: too deep on the old boats. I noticed a tendency to squat on holeshot a lot. Poling: moves easily, but compared to my professional, did not seem to track as well in windy conditions. I can pole my professional somewhat easier than the old whip, darn it I hope that don't ruffle someone's feathers.
> 
> SO: IMHO (and everyone has one) I think a little extra weight does not hurt a thing. Fishing on the old whip made me feel like I did a long day's work. Fishing on my pro is like riding in a Cadillac. I give up what a couple inches of draft maybe poling, but in the ever-present wind of south TX, the boat doesn't beat me all day long. Poling it does take more push. But not a lot more, and it seems to track better. As usual, everything is a trade-off.


I'll second most of this between Waterman's, my 18 tunnel is much easier for me to pole in a nice wind than the 16 was. It definitely doesn't spin as easily, but it tracks better and I have not noticed an increase in draft or effort when poling, unless I am dragging bottom which takes noticeably more effort with the extra weight.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Stevie said:


> The fit I see for the ultralight liner-less Whip with a 25 Mercury is that of a more versatile, much more seaworthy, more roomy Glade Skiff. To me it poles incredibly well, is shallow, dry and comfortable. Contrary to previous comments I’ve made, the 25 hp works well in TX (on the super light old Whiprays). Friday, I crossed Galveston Bay in very calm conditions. The wind kicked up and coming back there were big rollers. I stayed dry and safe the whole way, with the engine trimmed all the way down. The fit and finish on this old boat (1998) is not quite the same as later HBs. But I can say water has never gotten in the hatches, nor gone over the bow in rough conditions. And, the hull does not flex — it’s plenty stiff with the corefoam in the cockpit. I would not go lighter than the 310 lb weight of this hull, but I really like that target.
> 
> I appreciate MS and the opportunity to buy the 98 Whip from Snookdaddy on this forum.


Must have missed you on Friday, I was out for a couple hours doing a shakedown on the area before taking my buddy out on Saturday.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Waterman 16 no liner








hatch and bilge area detail. The T handle hatch latches are the only I have used that are totally dry. All of the through the hatch lid type leak.








Waterman 18 no liner with hinged deck between hatches. This is my favorite configuration, camera and boat bag ride in the bilge for easy access and I don't have to set over them. The open 16 would be my second choice. 















Those two skiffs fishing, this gear in the bilge area. Keeping it handy, but out of the way.








Much more crowded skiff here, even with a light load, but it's a smaller boat as well.
Sorry I took so long getting these, my computer had some issues that needed to be resolved before I could post.


----------

